
Conspiracy theorists are harassing and attacking UK telecoms engineers - flashman
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/3/21276912/5g-conspiracy-theories-coronavirus-uk-telecoms-engineers-attacks-abuse
======
orwin
This covid19 caused by 5g kinda took in France too. When telcos only were
allowed to start preparing to deploy on the second of april...

At least it was easy for skeptics to debunk this one and tell their friend to
stop listening to "enlightened" people over the internet. Until the next one,
more vague and thus more convincing.

